# Just a creep.



## Blaab (Dec 4, 2017)

A wanderer finds they are lonely and pained, they seek for help and for companionship, but little is found.

They find a few friends, but end up abandoning them, drifting and never seeing them again.

They find one they think they love, but it is not to be, and they end things in disaster.

Then they do what they do best, and run like a coward.

They find a few more friends, but do not try hard enough for anything to last.

They drift more, and continue to suffer.

They find another, but yet again, it is not to be, and before it can even begin, it ends. 

Another, but they jump to it too fast, they desperately reach out and it bites back.

Then one more. They seem to be it.

They are someone they want to know. 

But not just in the simple things, they want to know everything about them, to know the mundane and the personal, the things that they do and have done, to the things they want to do. 

They want to know their thoughts, their soul, their mind. 

They want to know what the beat of their heart sounds and feels like, what the touch of their hand is like, what being close to their body is like, what they smell like, what they sound like. 

They want to know what their parents and friends and family are like, what they do and what they have done. 

They want to know what coming home to them after working hard for them is like, what being there when they are sick is like, what helping them with chores and bills and children is like. 

They want to know what waking up to them is like, what, just sleeping, not even sexual things, just, what s_leeping_ next to them is like. 

They want to know what living by their side... through good and bad, is like.. all of it.. 

Are they just a fool? Is it even remotely possible? 

They cannot get enough of them.

Are they just a creep, a desperate, possessive, and obsessive loser?

They genuinely want to be in their life... 

But the other says they do not want this. 

Not wanting to hurt or push them away, they do not want to go against their wishes of "just being friends." 

But they are dying inside not knowing more about them, not being closer to them... 

Maybe they are just not good enough, just not a good person even remotely, and maybe things are never going to change, maybe they are doomed to wander and break promises and drift forever.

They are just a creep.


----------



## Blaab (Dec 4, 2017)

One would say the weight of the world is on their shoulders, but really, they are on the back of the world. They are a dead weight.

It seems also even those who seem to reach out run.


----------



## Blaab (Dec 4, 2017)

Is the love misplaced?
Is it futile?
They do not want to let go for fear they release the hand of their last chance.


----------



## Blaab (Dec 5, 2017)

Is there anything they can do to change things?

Is it possible to even slightly alter the way things are?

Or is it too late?


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi there I know how feel so sorry to hear about the things you are going through friend feel free to message me whenever I hope things are going better for you have a nice day.


----------

